# Old AMT car model questions



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi All,
For sentimental reasons, I recently bought an old AMT car model kit {68 Ford Falcon Sports Coupe} on ebay. I have a few questions concerning it.

1. How rare or hard to find is this kit and what does it typically sell for ?
{mine isn't for sale but I'll probably want a few more of these, lol}

2. Please look at the pics in the photobucket link first, then please make a recomendation as to where I can find fairly priced tires to replace the 2 piece hard plastic ones that came with the kit.

3. If anyone has this kit and has built it, do you have any tips, advice, etc.. on building it.

4. Any idea on when this kit was released ? or any additional info ?

That's all I can think of for now. Thanks, Jon

Photobucket link to pics:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v299/thuntboss/Falcon SC/


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You can try American SATCO or the Modelhaus. Satco specializes in tyres, Modelhaus has recast AMT parts.
Chris.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Guessing from the pics, I'm going to say that this was one of AMTs 1968 releases. Once upon a time, they would release a new variant of the car each year, in a dated box. I had some 1990s cars that came in the dated boxes.

As far as rarity, well, as a Ford guy, I've never seen one of those in either scale or 1:1, and that is pretty dang cool! I'd build it bone stock on the outside, and use the Weber carbs and intake. Of course, that's just me...


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

You've got yourself a fairly rare kit. I don't think it has ever been re-released. It appears to be a 1968 annual kit. As for the two piece tires you should be able to raid just about any amt kits out their for something better. I would go with a 69 Mustang or Fairlane kit. Only because you could probably utilize some of the other parts out of these kits. 

Nice find and hope to see you build it! 
Chris


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Way cool kit!


----------



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for some really good info on this.

I haven't done much modeling in YEARS, but in my younger days, my engines were always hi points on my models. I hope to do the same here.

Pretty rare huh ? Ok, no problem. It did cost me close to $100 after s/h to get it, but like I said, sentimental reasons for this particular body style pushed me to do it.

This kit will DEFINATELY get built. I just have to decide on a color scheme and a few other whatnots.


----------



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone else have anything to add ?


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

thuntboss said:


> Anyone else have anything to add ?


Hi, I just saw this old thread. I'd love to see your finished model. Everyone is right, 1966-1969 Ford Falcon kits are super rare finds. None were ever re-issued and they weren't big sellers in their day. AMT modified (mutilated) that mold to release a mud racer version, so I doubt Round 2 will ever try and re-issue it. I once saw a '67 Falcon wagon kit by a resin maker, but I forget the name of the resin source.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Old Thread?
it's 2008... in internet years, that's ancient history.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL, true, but I don't use the internet very much.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I read earlier it's only the 18th of April in some places....


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I checked Scalemates.com and coupldn't find an entry for a '68 Ford Falcon Sports Coupe', but I did find this:








1967 Falcon Sports Coupe, AMT 5127-170 (1966)


AMT model kit in scale 1:25, 5127-170 is a rebox released in 1966 | Contents, Previews, Reviews, History + Marketplace | Ford Falcon




www.scalemates.com





Hope taht helps!
Larry


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

LGFugate said:


> I checked Scalemates.com and coupldn't find an entry for a '68 Ford Falcon Sports Coupe', but I did find this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how many people are interested in an empty box that contains only plastic sprue and a decal sheet though. I did score another 2nd generation Falcon recently at eBay, according to USPS tracking, it arrives today. My mail usually comes at about 10 AM and for some reason, it's five hours late so far. No one else on my street has received their mail yet either.


----------

